# dog owners!!!!



## amy5189 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just thought i'd hand out some info for dog owners out there. A lot of people don't know about the dog sport Flyball, and I want to get the word out there. We really want new people signing up all the time!

Its a great time for owners and dogs alike, and any dog can compete. It is a team sport, where four dogs are in each team, and two teams verse each other each race. The dogs have to jump over four jumps, then hit a box which ejects a ball. the dogs have to catch the ball and make there way over the four jumps again, with the next dog waiting to pass them when they finish.

It is awesome, and you only need to see (or hear) a demo or comp to see how much the dogs enjoy it.

Any dog can compete, including little dogs! We have mini poodles, corgis, spaniels etc. 
I currently have a four year old Kelpie I'm running and she LOVES it! And it also helps burn off some excess energy for her!

It will get your dogs fit, and dogs and owners have great bonds!! Plus you can make some great doggy friends.

I currently compete with a team in Strathpine/Pine Rivers, but there are teams all over australia. if you type flyball australia into google you will find the australian website and can find your local team, or if you are on the northside of brissie send me a pm and i can give you some info!

I really encourage anyone with a doggy to give it a go. You do need to train your dog, but once they know what they're doing its FANTASTIC!!

So give it a think over and if you're interested give it a go! I'm sure you'll find you'll enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 21, 2009)

I've seen comps and the dogs certainly enjoy it. It particuarly suits the working breeds, but I've even seen a dachshund compete.


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 21, 2009)

oh a dachshund!!! lol. i haven't seen one of them do it! that would be quite cute. but i have seen lots of little dogs compete and we really do love the little dogs. 

see the jumps are set to the height of 5 inches lower than the shortest dogs shoulder. so if you only have big dogs then the jumps are higher and it makes the dogs slower. but if you have a little dog, then the big dogs can just glide over the jumps easier and can make the course much quicker! GENIUS! lol

the reason i made this post is cuz my team really need some new dogs!! all the other dogs are retiring! COME ON NORTH BRIZZIE DOGS!!!! lol

but i do want everyone to know about flyball


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun and I'd love my two to play...
But they are Staffies, competitive, and don't play nice.
Well, they play nice, but other dogs don't understand that


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 21, 2009)

The dachshund was owned by a guy with a border collie x cattle dog. The cattle x was his main fast flyball dog, but they used the dachshund on the team to get the jumps set low.


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah i get what you mean tooninoz.

we have a few dog fights every now and again. my girl is very dominant and likes to fight. but luckily when we're competing she's very focused. so it is possible if they're trained well, but it can be very hard.

i used to have a very aggressive bull mastiff x and i couldn't do anything with her. no fun!!


----------



## quick6 (Sep 21, 2009)

sounds fun i think my staffy x cattle would love it. i'll have to find a flyball near me


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 21, 2009)

staffy x cattle will LOVE IT!! it will be so super energetic and smart! let me know how you go!


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 21, 2009)

My two would look at it and say........are you kidding, what's that....I DON'T DO EXERCISE !!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 21, 2009)

would a kelpieX border collie enjoy it? and how hard is it 2 teach them?


Will


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha grannieannie your dogs sound like my grandma's dogs. they just kinda look at you and say ... "get lost" lol

a kelpie x border would LOVE IT!!! we have plenty of border collies and kelpies on the team, so a border x kelpie would be fantastic!


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 21, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> haha grannieannie your dogs sound like my grandma's dogs. they just kinda look at you and say ... "get lost" lol
> 
> a kelpie x border would LOVE IT!!! we have plenty of border collies and kelpies on the team, so a border x kelpie would be fantastic!



neither of mine even know what a ball is for....you throw a ball...and they just ignore it. I didn't get them till they were adults and they just never learned to play like normal dogs. One is now 12 and the other is 6....they just eat and sleep and follow us everywhere and go ballistic if we leave....I think they have separation anxiety. They are Bearded Collies.......who normally would be good at flyball or such things...


----------



## Simple (Sep 21, 2009)

We have a 75kg bullmastiff that sleeps 22 hours a day. Competing in anything, except trying to eat door to door sales people is out of the question.


----------



## nicman72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you have a flyer or brochure or something like that amy5189? I work at a large pet store on the Sunny Coast, and I'd have no dramas putting something like that on the counter and telling the other staff to tell customers about it. Strathpine is just down the road...


----------



## JasonL (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds great... but my dog doesn't chase balls either??  He can carry 2 tennis balls in his mouth and still bark at you though.


----------



## Midol (Sep 22, 2009)

nicman72 said:


> Do you have a flyer or brochure or something like that amy5189? I work at a large pet store on the Sunny Coast, and I'd have no dramas putting something like that on the counter and telling the other staff to tell customers about it. Strathpine is just down the road...



There is a flyball club on the sunshine coast - at least there was a few months ago. I got banned from dogzonline though and cbf going back on to see if they're still active.


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 22, 2009)

the team on the sunny coast is just starting up. they are trying to get a team together, cuz my friend is trying to start one up. fingers crossed for them


----------



## Midol (Sep 22, 2009)

What's going on with them?

I know they moved grounds. Where to? I was interesting in tagging along as a "support" person since none of my current dogs are suitable but since I got banned from DOL I don't know how to get into contact with them.


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 23, 2009)

let me see if i can get in contact with amy, who's running it and find out some info for you. i know they definitely wanna go ahead though. cuz we have people driving down to pine rivers from sunshine coast and it can be a bit far for them


----------



## amy5189 (Oct 20, 2009)

come on doggy owners its heaps of fun!!!!

Just an update. my team from pine rivers drove down to castle hill this weekend for the australian flyball championships and came second in our division out of five teams!!!! We would have loved first place, but were just proud of ourselves and dogs as we set a record for our team. Running out best time ever of 20.667

It was heaps of fun so i encourage anyone out there with a dog to give flyball a go!!!

ps sunshine coast pet expo this sunday 25th of october. my club and sunshine coast club will be there diong a flyball demo, and they will have a reptile display!!!

oh and they will also have celebrity vet dr chris brown there. lol. that makes it worthwhile!!


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 20, 2009)

I would love to get my boy involved, but he's a shar-pei. Firstly loses concentration very quickly, especially when it comes to other dogs barking. He's got great fitness and jumping ability and has the giant mouth to carry the ball, but I don't think he would see the ball on the board! He'd stand there too long looking for it!! hehehe Plus he don't like fetch, so even if he found it he take off somewhere else and lay down!!

Still a great sport to watch!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 20, 2009)

I have always planned on getting a dog into flyball  once I have my drivers license and the time to train! Could be a year or so away though  Always watched it on TV and some of those dogs are amazing! I'm looking forward to the oppertunity in the future 

How do you train your dogs? do you take them to events and training as puppies and let them watch etc?


----------



## billiemay (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha I think my poodle might be a bit too much of a ninja!


----------



## amy5189 (Oct 25, 2009)

you'd be surprised what breeds of dogs can do it. today i saw a portuguese water dog doing it, poodles, those dogs with the dread locks, whippets. all sorts of crazy breeds!!

training them can take a long time or they can pick it up straight away. you can't start the dog until it is 12 months old, and then you just start training in little bits. then you put it all together and you have a full run!!

Anyone who went to the Sunshine Coast Pet Expo today may have seen us running. I hope no one saw my doggie, cuz she was running so slow! she knew it wasn't a competition so she didn't have to run to win. lazy girl!!!! lol


----------



## Steman (Oct 25, 2009)

this sounds interesting. where about at strathpine do you do it? im local to the area there.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 25, 2009)

I used to do it with Gypsy, my border collie. She's been ball obsessed all her life and it only took a couple of minutes for her to get the idea. It's great fun and funny as a fit to watch.


----------



## Midol (Nov 4, 2009)

Any dog with decent prey drive will be able to do it. All retrieving breeds should be able to.

And Chris Brown is a loser. He is the reason I am not going. I am worried I'll be tempted to stab him.


----------



## amy5189 (Nov 29, 2009)

lol Midol, my thoughts exactly. I didn't end up seeing him that day so it was all good. We took off pretty quick after our demo. it was so hot the dogs weren't running full speed! trotting over the jumps lazily. pffft stupid dogs!!!!

lol anyway, to make things interesting i thought i'd post some pics up of my girl Binka at the nationals this year. she did quite well and looked good in her new harness and collar! it was her 4th birthday so she got spoilt!!

we are pretty much finished up this year due to christmas break. but most clubs will start up again february. our club will start up first tuesday of february for new dogs at 7pm at pine rivers dog obedience club!! COME ALONG WITH YOUR DOGGIES PEOPLE!!! lol


----------



## jinin (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha, i love that sport! i watched it on TV it was aprt of the Krufts dog show.


----------



## amy5189 (Dec 17, 2009)

flyball is officially finished for the year!!! and guess who got dog of the year at pine rivers club? BINKA! lol. she won a plaque. special girl!!
as said above it will start again for most clubs in february. so you can start your dog in the new year as a resolution to you and your pet! lol. for those that aren't 12 months old yet, always consider obedience classes, which pine rivers and caboolture dog clubs both offer as this is great to teach your dog some manners and socialise them

caboolture dog club is trying to get flyball up and going next year, so if anyone in that area is interested, letting them know will definitely get the ball rolling. they had to cancel it last time they tried to start up as not enough people were going along.

they are also going to be holding 4 week classes on different doggie things such as herding (WOOHOO!), doggy dancing and lure coursing, so anyone out there in the caboolture area interested should join up in the new year and have a go


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 17, 2009)

That'd be so fun! If only my Malamute wasn't so stubborn....


----------



## amy5189 (Dec 17, 2009)

lol a malamute! i understand why it is so stubborn then!! they are beautiul dogs though. maybe you can start sledding? lol


----------



## whcasual79 (Dec 17, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Sounds like fun and I'd love my two to play...
> But they are Staffies, competitive, and don't play nice.
> Well, they play nice, but other dogs don't understand that



ha ha yea mate ... i got a staffy too .... know exactly what u mean ... 

u got english or american staffy??


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 24, 2010)

hey,

just thought i'd let everyone down in canberra and closeby know that this weekend is the Canberra Royal Show, and my flyball team will be competing in the two day flyball comp being held there.
I don't know a thing about the Canberra Royal Show, but I'm sure it's awesome and I'm glad we are getting to be a part of it.
I am not glad, however, about the driving there in one day... :-( smeh, anyways if anyone is going be sure to stop by the flyball ring and have a chat to me (Amy) from the Pine Rivers QLD Flyball team and laugh at how bad i'm sure we will be doing :-D

Thanks, Amy!!


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 24, 2010)

*fly ball*

have you had any greyhounds???


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Feb 25, 2010)

amy5189 said:


> hey,
> 
> just thought i'd let everyone down in canberra and closeby know that this weekend is the Canberra Royal Show, and my flyball team will be competing in the two day flyball comp being held there.
> I don't know a thing about the Canberra Royal Show, but I'm sure it's awesome and I'm glad we are getting to be a part of it.
> ...



hey when and where at pine rivers do u play flyball, im at Kallangur and once my pup is older i reckons hed be awesome at it. 

cheers Tye


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 26, 2010)

driving to canberra sucks! Lol. Chilling in the car listening to guys talk about cars. :-( anyways i've seen greyhounds do it. They jump so high. Tye we train tuesday nights at 7 at bells pocket road. You should come down sometime with your pup. You could sign up for obedience too if your pup needs it.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Feb 26, 2010)

damn straight he needs it =P.
although im proud of him, 8 weeks and he sits lol.


----------



## noidea (Feb 27, 2010)

Pine rivers obiedience is one of the best clubs in Aust. With great trainers etc. That is what my aunty told me anyway. Wish I was closer I would bring my 2 our girl needs it.lolgot the shock of my life at the vet our girl has put on 3kg in 6 months not good. Good luck with the fly ball comp.


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 27, 2010)

noidea there is a sunshine coast flyball team now. I will try and find out more info for you. They also have an obedience club but don't know much about it. At canberra now waiting to race. Fun times cuz it's freaking cold! Lol


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 27, 2010)

oh how embarrassing! Lol we haven't won yet. :-( we had a bit of a rough start. Tye what sort of dog do you have?


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 28, 2010)

oh man now it's raining! We have had horrible luck this weekend. Injuries and dogs see carded plus numerous other mishaps. Smeh not much we can do.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Feb 28, 2010)

lol ive got an american staffy, we only just got him, hes 8 weeks old but hes alrdy soo fast hahaha


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 28, 2010)

amstaffs are cool. You should come down to club tuesday night and think about puppy classes. They are fun. Oh btw we had a better day today. 4th out of 5 teams. Lol oh well good fun


----------

